# Remote Viewing



## tommiet (Oct 28, 2005)

I do travel and liked my Dish receiver with a built in Slingbox. Worked fine. Like others, did not like the high cost of Dish Network. So I moved back to cable and Tivo.

*BOLT Remote Viewing Cons*


Records all  and many cases does NOT delete the recording when done
20 second delay to start  not a biggie but no other remote devices do this
BUFFERING ALL THE TIME  This is a biggie

*BOLT Remote Viewing Pros*


None

*MY NETWORK:*
Speedtest.net ----- 61 Mbps download 4.75 up.

*What I have tried.*

Manually adding the ports to my router
Connect my BOLT directly to my router 
Adding it to the DMZ Zone (bypassing any port issues)
Also tried adding it to the media prioritization (QOS) on my new Linksys router.

*FIX:*
Purchased a Slingbox. Accepted default settings for my network.

*TESTING PROCESS*
Using my phone
From a remote, good Wi-Fi network, I connected to my BOLT and selected a live TV channel. It opened and started and the buffering started. Plays for a few seconds.. Buffers for a few, plays for a few, buffers for a few. On and on
CLOSE out of the TIVO app
Launch my Slingbox app on same phone and network
Selected the same live TV channel works fine, ZERO buffering.

*Comments...*
The Slingbox is not perfect. They added adds to the bottom of the screen. Easy to remove via your host file in Windows. But its way above what I can get TIVO to do.

If I missed anything to get the TIVO to stop buffering, please chime in.

Thanks!!


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

If the Bolt is on the WiFi to the router/internet, its not enough of the bandwidth to prevent the buffering.

Remove Qos.


----------



## tommiet (Oct 28, 2005)

ThAbtO said:


> If the Bolt is on the WiFi to the router/internet, its not enough of the bandwidth to prevent the buffering.
> 
> Remove Qos.


Tried both... with and without. Same buffering issue. Also reset my router to the default settings... Still no joy.

I also test from home by running my phone in airline mode (Wi-Fi only.) Same issue. Seems the TIVO needs more bandwidth than the Slingbox.

Thanks for responding... The Slingbox I have is a friends on loan.. Even if I get my Tivo to work, I'll probably end up buying one as I can use a computer to access my TV too.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

You didn't miss anything. Slingbox simply kicks TiVo streaming's azz! They've been doing it much longer and have much better network streaming adaptability built in. I used to use a Slingbox in my little wooden b hut in Afghanistan over an initial 64kbps satellite internet, which eventually got upgraded to a whopping 128kbps!  (yes, I said "kilo"bits per second!) Sure it was a little fuzzy, but watchable and worth it to see the NFL games and other sports! Let's see TiVo do that now!

Moral of the story, Sling knows what the heck they're doing in this arena. TiVo should've just partnered with them and been done with it.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

HarperVision said:


> You didn't miss anything. Slingbox simply kicks TiVo streaming's azz! They've been doing it much longer and have much better network streaming adaptability built in. I used to use a Slingbox in my little wooden b hut in Afghanistan over an initial 64kbps satellite internet, which eventually got upgraded to a whopping 128kbps!  (yes, I said "kilo"bits per second!) Sure it was a little fuzzy, but watchable and worth it to see the NFL games and other sports! Let's see TiVo do that now! Moral of the story, Sling knows what the heck they're doing in this arena. TiVo should've just partnered with them and been done with it.


TiVo hasn't had a lot of success partnering with Charlie.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

TonyD79 said:


> TiVo hasn't had a lot of success partnering with Charlie.


Wrong war.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

TonyD79 said:


> TiVo hasn't had a lot of success partnering with Charlie.


As has been stated many times here, the two CEOs were good friends and have joked about the lawsuits. They're both businessmen and know it's just business.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

ThAbtO said:


> If the Bolt is on the WiFi to the router/internet, its not enough of the bandwidth to prevent the buffering.
> 
> Remove Qos.


Considering how low of a quality video TiVo uses for streaming, I see no reason it needs to be wired. That can be an issue with TiVo to TiVo streaming since it is streaming the full bandwidth mpeg-2 over the router and is limited by both TiVos CPUs. But streaming to mobile uses less bandwidth than most youtube videos.


----------



## mswlogo (Mar 18, 2009)

I would test your ISP with a VOIP test site rather than speedtest.net
It will give you a better picture of real throughput.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

mswlogo said:


> I would test your ISP with a VOIP test site rather than speedtest.net
> It will give you a better picture of real throughput.


Unless your upload speed is less than 2 megabytes per second, then it is doubtful a speed test would be provide any useful information as TiVo streaming requires very little data. Speed tests do not show you the quality of your uploads however.


----------



## aspexil (Oct 16, 2015)

How are you streaming out of the home? Are you using online.tivo.com or something else? I've tried online.tivo.com and it says my Bolt is not online.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

aspexil said:


> How are you streaming out of the home? Are you using online.tivo.com or something else? I've tried online.tivo.com and it says my Bolt is not online.


You can only stream out of home on mobile. TiVo Online hasn't been updated yet to allow streaming outside of the home.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Not sure about Bolt, but I can also stream out of home with Stream and the Fire TV app.


----------



## tommiet (Oct 28, 2005)

I appreciate all the responses...

But the theme seems to be the same as I don't see anyone that is commenting on how good remote access works.

Did also try https://www.voipreview.org/speedtest


----------



## tivoyahoo (Sep 4, 2003)

tommiet said:


> *FIX:*
> Purchased a Slingbox. Accepted default settings for my network.


which model slingbox ? and how is it connected to Bolt?
I'm considering sling addition also.
you mentioned one on loan. have you evaluated different models for tivo and can you offer some pros/cons on the slingbox models? are you going with some model you were loaned and tested?



tommiet said:


> The Slingbox is not perfect. They added adds to the bottom of the screen. Easy to remove via your host file in Windows. But its way above what I can get TIVO to do.


interesting. so the sling stream routes through the PC to strip the ads? is there a link that explains that part? thanks.

do other models have ads? or do you normally have to subscribe somehow to remove ads?


----------



## PdX (Apr 12, 2016)

tivoyahoo said:


> which model slingbox ? and how is it connected to Bolt?
> I'm considering sling addition also.
> you mentioned one on loan. have you evaluated different models for tivo and can you offer some pros/cons on the slingbox models? are you going with some model you were loaned and tested?
> 
> ...


I have a sling box M1 connected with component cables to a tvio mini in my bedroom that works great. The M1 connects to wifi and is HD. Easier having it on a box that isn't used as a primary as the sling box shows what the TiVo is showing. It doesn't access a single tuner. So if someone was watching the same tv that the sling box is connected two, you are both watching the same thing.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

tivoyahoo said:


> which model slingbox ? and how is it connected to Bolt?
> I'm considering sling addition also.
> you mentioned one on loan. have you evaluated different models for tivo and can you offer some pros/cons on the slingbox models? are you going with some model you were loaned and tested?


If money were no object, I would get a Slingbox M1/M2 and a dedicated TiVo Mini (that isn't hooked up to a tv). That way you can stream to your PC/mobile device without interfering with your main TiVo. You do have to get a breakout cable for the Mini to get component out (but those don't cost much).


----------



## tivoyahoo (Sep 4, 2003)

PdX said:


> I have a sling box M1 connected with component cables to a tvio mini in my bedroom that works great. The M1 connects to wifi and is HD. Easier having it on a box that isn't used as a primary as the sling box shows what the TiVo is showing. It doesn't access a single tuner. So if someone was watching the same tv that the sling box is connected two, you are both watching the same thing.


The mini setup sounds like a nice solution. Thanks.
I'm still confused on the sling ads though. Are those on the sling streaming channels or when viewing tivo too?


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

The ads are on the web page or app used for streaming. They aren't really intrusive. There is a way to avoid the ads for free without any host file changes. I'll have to find that yellow and post back. FireTV and Roku apps have no ads as I recall. But I haven't watched in a while so I don't remember.


----------



## tommiet (Oct 28, 2005)

tivoyahoo said:


> which model slingbox ? and how is it connected to Bolt?
> I'm considering sling addition also.
> you mentioned one on loan. have you evaluated different models for tivo and can you offer some pros/cons on the slingbox models? are you going with some model you were loaned and tested?


I purchased a Slingbox 500



tivoyahoo said:


> interesting. so the sling stream routes through the PC to strip the ads? is there a link that explains that part? thanks.


The Windows host file blocks sites that host the ads. Do a Google search for blocking ads with a Windows host file. Can be done on Android too.



tivoyahoo said:


> do other models have ads? or do you normally have to subscribe somehow to remove ads?


All model Slingboxes have ads. You cannot remove them. But you can hide them via the OS host file.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Haven't tried it lately, but I don't think this one has ads:
http://slingplayer.slingbox.com/embedded/slingplayer.php


----------



## tivoyahoo (Sep 4, 2003)

mdavej said:


> Haven't tried it lately, but I don't think this one has ads:
> http://slingplayer.slingbox.com/embedded/slingplayer.php


that link doesn't go to a specific model. Looks like model lineup and retail pricing is:

500 $300 
M2 $150
M1 $130
350 $50


----------



## MacBrian (Feb 24, 2002)

The M1 is $75 on Amazon, much less if you go with a refurbished unit.


----------



## tivoyahoo (Sep 4, 2003)

MacBrian said:


> The M1 is $75 on Amazon, much less if you go with a refurbished unit.


Thanks for the heads up :up:
Did a quick search and $46 free shipping on ebay for M1 Digital Media Streamer (SB370-100):
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sling-Media-Slingbox-M1-Digital-Media-Streamer-SB370-100/182199899259

are all m1's the SB370-100 model? or maybe that's an old version?? those are some big discounts from retail. and isn't even described as refurbished. and I'm seeing others that appear new in box under $50 as well.

I'll need to research the model differences. but yeah, throw that retail pricing out the window.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Its not the model of SlingBox, but rather the player used which has ads (I believe all has them.)


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

tivoyahoo said:


> that link doesn't go to a specific model. Looks like model lineup and retail pricing is:
> 
> 500 $300
> M2 $150
> ...





ThAbtO said:


> Its not the model of SlingBox, but rather the player used which has ads (I believe all has them.)


Nope just tried it. It's the add-free embedded player just as I thought. If you have a slingbox and an account, that link is the actual player and has absolutely no ads, ever. I guess if you haven't installed the activex or don't have a slingbox already, you get the retail site.


----------



## tivoyahoo (Sep 4, 2003)

without being logged in, you get this (with graphics) via the link: 
http://slingplayer.slingbox.com/embedded/slingplayer.php

When connected to a Slingbox you can extend your complete living room TV experience from SlingPlayer. Change channels, control your DVR and watch your favorite shows wherever you are.

I have a Slingbox
LOGIN

Don't have a Slingbox?
LEARN MORE

-------------------------
and then LEARN MORE goes to retail site, specifically the M1 product page.



mdavej said:


> Nope just tried it. It's the add-free embedded player just as I thought. If you have a slingbox and an account, that link is the actual player and has absolutely no ads, ever. I guess if you haven't installed the activex or don't have a slingbox already, you get the retail site.


Embedded SlingPlayer FAQ
http://support.slingbox.com/KB/KB-2000477

-works in any flash browser. 
"you must have a Slingbox SOLO, Slingbox PRO-HD, Slingbox 350, or Slingbox 500"

so I guess M1/M2 don't work with the embedded player.

saw an article saying:
slingbox has integrated ads into its apps with intro of M2, but customers can opt-out of the ads by paying a flat fee of $15 per account. and:
"viewers are asked to watch short pre-roll ads when they load the app and and ads will also appear in the app viewing window. However, no ads will be placed on top of the video itself."


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Good to know. I have the 350 and get no ads with the embedded player. I've never paid any fee.


----------



## tivoyahoo (Sep 4, 2003)

mdavej said:


> Good to know. I have the 350 and get no ads with the embedded player. I've never paid any fee.


So without the fee payment (and I wonder if that is one-time or annual?) then you get ads on the Slingplayer apps, right?



mdavej said:


> The ads are on the web page or app used for streaming. They aren't really intrusive. There is a way to avoid the ads for free without any host file changes. I'll have to find that yellow and post back. FireTV and Roku apps have no ads as I recall. But I haven't watched in a while so I don't remember.


at the bottom of this slingbox model comparison chart are listed various SlingPlayers:
http://www.slingbox.com/en-US/Support/KB/KB-2000537.aspx

SlingPlayer for Mobile Devices support: All are marked Yes
SlingPlayer for Connected Devices support: Yes except "M1/2 Chromecast, Roku, and Apple TV only"
SlingPlayer desktop support: No, but Yes for M1/2

I'm not sure if the embedded player is any of the above. but I'm thinking the first two are subject to ads: Mobile and Connected Devices

And I'm not seeing the advantage of M1/2 over the 350, except for built-in wifi, which I wouldn't use. And M1/2 don't support Fire TV. What am I missing? What's not in that chart? newer, faster, better chipset in m2? better software? in other words, why pay more for m1/m2 over the 350? What differentiates them? has to be more than wifi and firetv support I would think. although maybe my glance at ebay answers that question: doesn't look like m1 commands much of a price premium over the 350. So I guess there isn't all that much that separates them apart. The 350, M1, and M2 seem more similar than different.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

The embedded player site is the only thing I don't get ads on using my 350. My 350 has worked on every platform I've tried (iOS, Android, Fire TV, Roku, PC browser (Chrome, IE)). I've never tried it on Chromecast. But don't get too hung up on the ads. They're really not a big deal.

I also just tried Slingplayer Desktop, which works fine too, despite what the chart says. You get ads when it's windowed, none when it's full screen. Embedded works just as well and has no ads at all.

Looks like M1/M2 has more drawbacks than advantages over the older 350.

Having said all that, don't set your expectations too terribly high. All the slingbox apps are a bit clunky to use due to the onscreen controls and lag after each command. Definitely not a replacement for a Mini, but tolerable for watching outside of the home.


----------



## tivoyahoo (Sep 4, 2003)

mdavej said:


> I also just tried Slingplayer Desktop, which works fine too, despite what the chart says. You get ads when it's windowed, none when it's full screen. Embedded works just as well and has no ads at all.


thanks. found the slingplayer apps page naming them all:
http://www.slingbox.com/Products/Slingplayerapps.aspx
Sounds like the Desktop product is outdated compared to just running in a browser.



mdavej said:


> Looks like M1/M2 has more drawbacks than advantages over the older 350.


and I can't figure out what the advantage is of the 500. 2 input sources? is that the big one? and hdmi? don't you have to run the signal through something that will strip the hdcp for that to work? seems like they got it pretty right on with the 350 and these are other models don't add much. except ads. or maybe there are some sling channels added??



mdavej said:


> Having said all that, don't set your expectations too terribly high. All the slingbox apps are a bit clunky to use due to the onscreen controls and lag after each command. Definitely not a replacement for a Mini, but tolerable for watching outside of the home.


as far as getting my hopes / expectations up, I'm hoping it is a nice improvement over Tivo out of home streaming, but it seems like Tivo hasn't set the bar too high in that department. and that Sling has and is the standard by which others are measured in that regard.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

tivoyahoo said:


> and I can't figure out what the advantage is of the 500. 2 input sources? is that the big one? and hdmi? don't you have to run the signal through something that will strip the hdcp for that to work? seems like they got it pretty right on with the 350 and these are other models don't add much. except ads. or maybe there are some sling channels added??


There is no advantage of the 500. The HDMI passthrough is pointless because of HDCP. Even using HDMI, you have to use component as well to get around the restrictions. I think the idea of the 500 was it was going to be an apps platform, but that never really materialized very much.

The M1/M2's are basically the 350 with wireless. And unlike TiVo's, wireless works good with Slingboxes. Personally, I would go with the M1/M2 model as you are going to get ads even with the 350.


----------



## tivoyahoo (Sep 4, 2003)

So you can't run 2 sources to the 500? So what does sling mean by this:
Simultaneous inputs: Yes

if you strip off the hdcp by running the signal through a switch can you then get 2 inputs? I thought I saw a post in another thread on that, perhaps from HarperVision, on how to do that.

And if you can do that, doesn't that let you use just hdmi? as I'm trying to remember - does the bolt have a component video breakout cable? or which tivos don't have component video output capability? because that has to be a consideration I suppose for sling. and are those breakout cables cheap? or do you end up using composite cables and only getting 480i or 480p?? Can the tivos simultaneously output 720p/1080i to tv on hdmi and simultaneously output HD (720p/1080i) to Sling over component cables?


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

tivoyahoo said:


> So you can't run 2 sources to the 500? So what does sling mean by this:
> Simultaneous inputs: Yes
> 
> if you strip off the hdcp by running the signal through a switch can you then get 2 inputs? I thought I saw a post in another thread on that, perhaps from HarperVision, on how to do that.
> ...


Only Mini has component (Bolt and Roamio don't. Not sure about older units). I got a pair of cables for $8 on ebay (They're $15 from weaKnees I think). You can't practically use both HDMI and component simultaneously due to HDCP on most TVs (nasty message pops up, ruining the picture). But on the rare occasions it works, it is indeed 1080i/720p on both. Some have successfully used HDMI splitters. I've had very mixed results doing that even with high quality splitters.


----------

